
The Real Cause of Secular Stagnation Is Underconsumption - philipkd
https://medium.com/@philipkd/the-real-cause-of-secular-stagnation-is-underconsumption-8f6138eccd8f
======
zardo
I look around where I live, and its hard to believe that the US could possibly
have a problem with too _little_ consumption.

